# Meet Granddad: Weird, Ancient Reptile Gave Rise to Mammals



## News Bot (Oct 6, 2016)

Two weird, mammal-like reptiles that sort of looked like scaly rats, each smaller than a loaf of bread, roamed ancient Brazil about 235 million years ago, likely dining on insects the predators snagged with their pointy teeth, a new study finds. 

*Published On:* 05-Oct-16 04:25 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

